# Newbie



## LesLee (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am here in Hurghada on Holiday with my Husband.
We are looking for a place to buy which we will use for holidays but eventually live out here. Does anyone have any advice and suggestions.
Cheers
Les & Lee


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

LesLee said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am here in Hurghada on Holiday with my Husband.
> We are looking for a place to buy which we will use for holidays but eventually live out here. Does anyone have any advice and suggestions.
> Cheers
> Les & Lee


Try El Gouna.

Advice and suggestions - will come.
There are a lot of potential problems, and I'm sure others will post them.

But to be able to help you, the more background info you give the better.

How long is a piece of string:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
please check how the law stand with regards to purchasing down that piece f the red sea coast.
We were told by our bank manager - when we made enquiries that the law was changing so that a foreigner /expat - would only be able to buy down there in partnership with an Egyptian - the Egyptian owning the majority 51%.

If this si the case - don't ever do it - there are not many Egyptians I would trust with 51% of my anything least of all property!


----------

